# Gamers Tip-IRQ ram allocation in System.ini



## deanr (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey ALL ! Since u`all have help me out so much ,heres my tip ! In your System.ini under [386Enh] insert line for IRQ of Modem or Videocard.In my case there both shared in same IRQ. So if you have "256MB ram"or more available you can put 32mb into your modem or videocard IRQ. Gave my HP computer a real boost for GAMING. OK the line insert is simple here " IRQ11=32768" . Now the IRQ you`ll have to chek ur IRQ in system information for correct Modem IRQ or Videocard IRQ listing.Thats it - simple huh! Windows Systems ONLY ! Happy hunting ! Dean


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Conflicting Reports:

http://www.botics.com/dsl.htm

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/2895


----------



## deanr (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Y`aLL ! As it says in last article System.ini ignores what it can`t use and it cannot hurt ! My experience here was a positive one so i leave this tweak to the viewers to judge. Tweak don`t work? - REMOVE IT. Later Dean


----------

